# Is it possible to change one's User Name



## Mark Hettler (Jan 7, 2009)

I registered using a screen name I've used on other forums in years past, but then my wife reminded me that we now have an acquaintance whose real name is the same as my fictitious user name. I think I'd like to post under my actual name. Is it possible without un-registering and re-registering all over again (pardon the redundancy)?


----------



## nicnap (Jan 7, 2009)

It has been done in the past...pm a moderator, and I am sure they will be able to help.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2009)

PM an administrator; i.e. Rich, Joshua or NapthaliPress. Mods do not have these powers.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Jan 7, 2009)

turmeric said:


> PM an administrator; i.e. Rich, Joshua or NapthaliPress. Mods do not have these powers.



Thanks. Rich took care of it. Looks like it happens retroactively.


----------

